# [Comparaison Logiciels] Cherche éditeur de texte avancé

## yaubi

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis (depuis très longtemps ....) à la recherche d'un éditeur de texte qui serait l'équivalent de Texpad (monde Windows) pour Linux. Voici les fonctionnalités que je considère comme indispensables :

- les onglets pour naviguer entre plusieurs fichiers ouverts

- raccourcis clavier à la emacs

- coloration syntaxique pour la plupart des langages courants

- numérotation des lignes

- gestion intelligente de l'indentation

- recherche/remplacement à l'aide de regex

- rapide à lancer

- si possible, auto-complement (autocompletion en anglais)

De plus, je suis très attaché à l'interface en GTK2. pour utiliser la molette de la souris (utile pour naviguer rapidement à l'intérieur d'un fichier), l'anti-aliasing propre, le style "flat" reposant.

J'ai déja testé un bon nombre d'éditeurs : 

- vim : je n'aime pas les raccourcis claviers

- emacs : très lourd à lancer

- xemacs : hiddeux

- gedit : trop basique et lent

- anjuta : très bon éditeur, mais trop gros pour ce que je veux en faire

- bluefish : bon, mais un peut trop orienté web et pas de raccourcis emacs

- kate : très bon (je ne me rappelle plus des raccourcis clavier) mais QT-look&feel.

- nedit : me rappeller plus, mais bof

- jedit : pareil

- eclipse : exceptionnel ! mais java-pour et -par (donc lent à démarrer)

- edit (fourni avcec ROX) : très rapide mais très limité.

Du coup, pour l'instant, j'utilise uniquement jed dans un gnome-terminal (pour un bel antialiasing et les onglets). Jed est un mini-emacs, donc avec les mêmes raccourcis clavier (sauf quelques exceptions), coloration d'un bon nombre de formats de fichiers, ouverture/fermeture de blocs de code, et surtout rapide et léger. La seul chose c'est que ce n'est pas une application  graphique, donc pas très "smooth" et pas de support de la mollette de la souris. 

Quelqu'un aurait une autre idée ?

Merci d'avance,

Yoann

PS : afin de tuer tout troll dans l'oeuf (?  :Wink: ) :

1. inutile de rentrer dans la guerre Vi vs. Emacs, ça ne mène à rien

2. inutile de rentrer dans la guerre Qt vs. GTK2, ça ne mène à rien

3. je sais que c'est idiot de se limiter aux applications GTK2, mais je ne veux pas avoir à compiler moultes dépendances

----------

## yuk159

L'avantage de ton post yaubi c'est qu'il et tres clair  :Razz: 

L'inconveignant c'est qu'il est tres clair   :Very Happy: 

Je crois que tu les a tous cites.

En tous cas desole je n'en connais pas d'autres.  :Wink: 

----------

## mickey08

ben il en manque un  :Smile: 

Quanta .... mais c'est assez lourd à lancer (plein de chose de kde à lancer)

+ il highlighte pas mal de chose 

- je ne pense pas qu'il est les memes raccourcis que emacs ( mais c'est tout de meme configurable)

+ la souris roule bien.

+ autocompletion (enfin pour les variables en php il le fait)

apres ben ... heu c'est à toi de de voir

----------

## dioxmat

Le seul pas cité, c'est scite, qui est dispo en gtk2 (l'ebuild est plus du tout a jour par contre)  ...

Mais bon:

- c'est relativement buggé

- la config doit se faire entierement a la main, c'est tres lourd

- pas de tabs et autres features importantes...

Je te rassure tu n'es pas le seul a rechercher cet editeur merveilleux qui... n'existe pas :(

Perso j'utilise nedit. c'est moche, ya pas de tabs, mais sinon tout le reste y est (les raccourcis ca prend du temps a configurer, mais c faisable :)

----------

## yaubi

Je viens de tester scite, c'est pas ça non plus  :Sad:  Quant à Quanta (éhéh  :Wink: ) c'est une usine à gaz. Du coup, je ne suis pas plus avancé, je crois que je vais rester avec mon jed dans un gnome-terminal en plein écran. Dommage que kate ne soit pas un package indépendant avec peu de dépendances, parce qu'il est vraiment bon, c'est exactement ce que je recherche comme genre d'éditeur.Last edited by yaubi on Sun Aug 10, 2003 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dorgendubal

Moi j'utilise aussi SciTE et je trouve pas qu'il soit buggé. Mais effectivement il remplit pas toutes tes volontés.

----------

## Dorgendubal

Et pout l'auto-complete, j'oublierai à ta place. J'en ai jamais trouvé un (même sous Win) qui fonctionne comme je le desire. Mais ca permet tout de meme de gagner un peu de temps.

----------

## dioxmat

L'auto-complete, ca peut etre tres utile pour les fonctions (exemple typique, jai fait pour mon nedit un fichier avec toutes les fonctions de la libc, et je m'en sers pour l'auto-complete) mais c'est vrai que ca releve surtout du gadget.

Bon sinon dans le genre usine a gaz, ya aussi kdevelop3 ou anjuta2 qui arrivent :)

----------

## Dorgendubal

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> (exemple typique, jai fait pour mon nedit un fichier avec toutes les fonctions de la libc, et je m'en sers pour l'auto-complete) 

 

Ca existe l'auto-complete avec nedit?? Et on peut se faire sa propre liste? Je connaissais pas. Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil à la docu.

----------

## dioxmat

On peut tout faire avec nedit :) ca supporte aussi ctags, les calltips (selectionne une fonction, et tu peux regarder apartir d'un fichier fait pour sa declaration, tout ca) ...

Par contre la plupart du temps faut bidouiller. pour l'auto complete, le truc par defaut suffit pas, faut rajouter une macro pour que ca soit parfait...

----------

## tecknojunky

Sous Windows, jamais bien UtraEdit, surtout parce qu'il reconnaissait les formats DOS/Unix/Mac, mais aussi parce qu'il est très complet comme éditeur de texte.  Jamais trouvé d'équivalent sur Linux.

En Unix, je me concentre à apprendre Vi(m), non pas parce que je le trouve bon (en fait, il est assez peu conviviale), mais plutôt parce que c'est un éditeur qui est partout, peu importe l'architecture, il y a un VI et il fonctionne tous pareil.  Ça en fait l'éditeur le plus universel que je connaisse (mis-à-part peut-être emacs dont je suis incapable d'utiliser sans blasphèmer).

----------

## Tucs

Pour le prétexte de vim je ne suis pas d'accord, il suffit de reconfigurer les raccourcis clavier et ça marchera très bien. De plus, il y a tous les scripts nécessaire que tu peux rajouter pour index les fichiers etc... (voir site de vim)

----------

## DuF

Perso je navigue entre vim et nedit !

----------

## broly

VI ya que ca de vrai tu peux tout faire !!! Meme changer les raccourcis claviers et créés des macro commandes il suffit juste de s'y mettre !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *broly wrote:*   

> VI ya que ca de vrai tu peux tout faire !!! Meme changer les raccourcis claviers et créés des macro commandes il suffit juste de s'y mettre !!  :D

 

Oui enfin ca nimporte quel editeur cite dans la liste ou presque sait le faire :)

----------

## DuF

Toute façon en général c'est l'utilisateur qui ne sait pas tout faire  :Smile: Last edited by DuF on Tue Aug 12, 2003 5:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuk159

Ouai perso j'utilise VI mais je suis pas informaticien et ca correspond a mes besoins, mais je pense que des gens plus exigents on besoin de choses plus  pointus.

----------

## crevette

A noter que Gedit 2.3.x qui est dans Gnome-2.3.x possede dersormais la coloration synthaxique, et c'est bien pratique. j'utilise ca avec Meld, un diff tool qui est super.

----------

## dioxmat

Bon ca y est je suis passé a scite.

Raisons:

- il a maintenant des tabs.

- il sait faire du find & replace complexe, avec regexp.

- il sait faire de la coloration syntaxique

- il sait faire de numerotation de lignes, reperer les indentations, etc.

- il est ultra rapide

- il est joli (gtk2), avec aa et tout et tout...

- il est facile d'y rajouter des trucs, et accessoirement facile de bidouiller le code source (enfin plus facile pour pour nedit :)

Seul defaut: il faut fouiller dans la config a la main. heureusement la doc est bien foutue.

Je posterais mon fichier de config pour ceux que ca interesse prochainement.

J'ai passé le post initial en sticky, vu que yavait deja comment choisir son window manager et que ca me semble etre la deuxieme appli que l'on choisit en installant un systeme :)

----------

## DuF

Même si je l'ai déjà, vu que j'étais intérêssé, hésites pas à poster ton fichier de conf, ça devrait servir  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

[TROLL] Pour les tabs, il y a FluxBox   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   [/TROLL]

----------

## dioxmat

Pour les tabs. c'est beaucoup plus interessant d'avoir ca dans l'editeur : une seule instance du programme, ils partagent des informations (genre le search et autres), etc.

----------

## dyurne

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> [TROLL] Pour les tabs, il y a FluxBox     [/TROLL]

 

tu fais quand meme beaucoup de pub pour fluxbox...

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Même si je l'ai déjà, vu que j'étais intérêssé, hésites pas à poster ton fichier de conf, ça devrait servir 

 

ouais jui intéréssé. daccord j'ai la grosse flemme de lire la doc, et alors ?   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> tu fais quand meme beaucoup de pub pour fluxbox...

 Quand on aime, on ne compte pas   :Wink: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Tiré de la FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How do I enable tabbed window mode in SciTE? 
> 
> Set tabbar.visible=1 in your SciTEGlobal.properties but beware that tabs are only avaliable on Windows. You can also set tabbar.hide.one=0 to always show tabs, or 1 to hide when only one file is open. tabbar.multiline=1 splits tabs across various lines if neccesary. 

 

C'est disponible seulement pour Windows??? Chez moi, les tabs n'apparaissent pas mais tous les fichiers sont ouverts dans la même fenêtre. Mais je connais pas les raccourcis pour changer de buffer.

----------

## broly

```

- il sait faire du find & replace complexe, avec regexp. 

```

tu fait : puis / puis ce que tu recherche ensuite puis trouver la prochaine occurence n pour revenir N

pour remplacer rien de tel que de l'expression reguliere : %s/toto/tata/g

```

- il sait faire de la coloration syntaxique 

```

vim le fait aussi depuis longtemps

```

- il sait faire de numerotation de lignes, reperer les indentations, etc. 

```

:set nu pour numeroter tu peut aussi trier en faisant un :!sort , pour l'indentation tu fait :set autoindent , tu peux aussi regler la taille des tabulations ...

```

- il est ultra rapide 

```

bon la je sais pas mais a mon avis un vim ou un vi c'est pas tres lent !!

bref je possede pas d'action chez VI   :Very Happy:  mais simplement je penses que c un outil formidable au potentiel enorme souvent méconu et qui gagne réellement a etre connu, il est certe un peu compliqué mais si on aimait pas ca on serait pas sous linux on serait encore sous window$

----------

## dioxmat

Ca marche aussi pour linux. par contre il faut la version 1.54, et faut bien mettre toutes les variables dont ils parlent.

screenshot: http://mat.apinc.org/scite.png

fichier de conf: http://mat.apinc.org/SciTEGlobal.properties

Des que jai un peu de temps j'ameliorerais mon fichier de conf mais avec ca ya les tabs et 2/3 trucs sympa deja.

----------

## dyurne

j'ai un problème qui est pas vraiment en rapport avec le sujet mais je pense que c'est ici que je dois quand meme le poster.

je suis dans une universitée ou je n'ai aucun droit d'installations  sur mon compte unix et sur mon compte windows ( normal ).

fervent admirateur de scite, je sais qu'il peut etre lancer sans nécessiter d'installation. je lance récupère donc les 2 archives (linux et windows). je dézippe la premiere sous windows. je lance un fichier java. ça roule nickel je retrouve mon éditeur de programmation préféré.

je reboot sur linux, meme opération je dé-tar et je lance mon fichier java. et la le flop, le bide, nada, que dalle, zero, wallou, le drame quoi !! pas de coloration syntaxique pas de possibilité de lancer ma compilation ( inaccessible dans le menu ). (javac est bien installé). bref un gedit en moins bien.

après moult essais je désespere si quelqu'un sait comment faire je suis preneur. ou encore mieux si une ame charitable veut bien me faire une archive de son dossier scite et la mettre en ligne je lui offrirai ma gratitude totale.

vous allez me dire que je suis une espece de grosse larve et que je n'ai qu'a envoyer mon propre répertoire scite de chez moi, je le récupere a l'universite et je recommence. je vous réponderais donc que je suis pas chez moi avant 3 semaines, que j'ai un besoin urgent d'avoir un éditeur, et que les personnes habitant l'endroit ou vie mon pc (   :Laughing:  ) seront totalemetn incapable d'effectuer cette manip a ma place.

----------

## guitou

Il y a encore glimmer dans la longue liste des editeurs a tester.

C'est a mi-chemin, dirons nous, entre un simple editeur et un environnement de developpement.

Il est relativement leger, et semble repondre a toutes tes exigences, a part l'auto-completion.

Son atout majeur, pour ce que j'en connais, est la coloration syntaxique : il sait mettre en couleur pres d'un trentaine de langages, et si dans tout ca ne se trouve pas ton bonheur, tu as encore le loisir de definir tes propres regles dans un nouveau fichier pour pallier ce manque et enrichir les possibilites de ton editeur.

Je te laisse juger par toi meme, pour les defauts...

@++

----------

## dyurne

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Il y a encore glimmer dans la longue liste des editeurs a tester.
> 
> 

 

j'ai pas les droits d'installation.

[EDIT] désolé je viens de me rentre compte que ce message ne m'était pas destiné. [/EDIT]

----------

## Sleeper

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai pas les droits d'installation.
> 
> 

 

Tu peux pas installer dans ton repertoire perso ?? Generalement pour installer les softs sur les machines ou je ne suis pas root, je me cree un repertorie opt dans mon home, et ensuite j'installe via un 

```
./configure --prefix ~/opt
```

----------

## dyurne

je vais essayer, merci de l'information.

[EDIT]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dyurne a écrit:
> 
> j'ai pas les droits d'installation.
> ...

 

j'aurais pus éviter de poser la question si j'avais lu la doc :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This installs SciTE into $prefix/bin. The value of $prefix is determined from
> 
> the location of Gnome if it is installed. This is usually /usr if installed
> ...

 

j'ai donc lancer un 

```
make prefix=~/opt
```

mais la il m'a retourné : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « ../../scintilla/bin/scintilla.a », nécessaire pour « ../bin/SciTE ». Arrêt.

 

apres un petit tour sur google j'ai appris que "pour empêcher ce message d'erreur concernant la cible, il suffit d'inclure une règle générique "ramasse-miette'' qui traitement n'importe quel cible non déclaré dans le Makefile"

[http://www.djefer.com/articles/make/]

Je décide donc d'ouvrir le makefile, et je recherche ce qui me concerne, j'obtiens cela :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # make should be run in ../../scintilla/gtk to compile all the lexers.
> 
> LEXEROBJS=$(wildcard ../../scintilla/gtk/Lex*.o)
> ...

 

n'étant pas très doué en makefile et autres subtilités d'installation ce sera sympa si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir finir mon installation. (ie : comment définir cette règle générique )

merci d'avance

[/EDIT]

----------

## Creak

Vu de chez toi il a l'air bien SciTE, mais la perso pour les tabs c mort....

d'ailleurs comment on change la couleur de fond ? parce que je peux pas rester 10h sur un fond blanc... je v me dechirer les yeux

[edit]

Autant pour moi, c marque dans la doc :

style.*.32=$(font.base),back:#000000,fore:#ffffff

caret.fore=#FFFFFF

Je conseil aussi : selection.fore=#006000

Sinon la selection devient vite apocalyptique  :Smile: 

Par contre les tabs c toujours aussi mort... :'(

[/edit]

Merci!

----------

## dioxmat

Quel est ton probleme avec les tabs ? Tu n'arrives pas a les activer ?

----------

## Leander256

Merci dioxmat pour le fichier de config de SciTE et le screenshot, sinon je n'aurais jamais su qu'il supporte les tabs. C'est un très bon éditeur qui correspond parfaitement à mes besoins. Par contre j'ai changé les couleurs pour les fichiers C++ parce que le fond blanc, comme pour Creak, ça me détruit les yeux. Les tabs ont marché du premier coup, alors je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez toi Creak:

http://leander256.free.fr/conneries/scite.png

PS: c'est moche, mais je m'en fiche  :Smile: 

----------

## sinarf

Bonjour,

Il y en a un que j'utilise et qui n'est pas dans la liste : jext il sait pratiquement tout faire (tabulation, coloration syntaxique d'un nombre impressionnant de languages, numérotation des lignes).

Il est en java, l'avantage c'est qu'il tourne aussi bien sous windows que sous linux, l'inconvenient est qu'il est un peu long à lancer.

Voilà.

----------

## dioxmat

Il est fort de scite. Dans la série, astuce du jour , on peut scroller avec ctrl+fleche haut/bas, l'avantage étant que on ne paume pas l'endroit ou est le curseur... 

A une prochaine fois pour d'autres astuces de fou sur ce merveilleux éditeur :)

----------

## bestel

Je pense que les tabs n'apparaissent pas parce qu'il ne faut pas oublier de définir le nombre de buffers. (tant que je ne l'avais pas définit, ca marchait pas)

```
buffers=10
```

----------

## zdra

Dans le meme sujet, je cherchais un éditeur de texte en console qui supporte l'ouverture de plusieurs fichiers, copier coller... En fait je cherche un équivalent du 'edit' du DOS ou de l'interface du turbo pascal (sous DOS aussi) pour ceux qui connaissent. Vi(m) me semble pas très intuitif est trop complet au niveau de options alors que moi je cherche un simple éditeur mais avec une belle interface et des manip intuitives...

Bon voilà  :Smile: 

PS: si ça déjà été dis avant et que je l'ai pas vu ben je suis désolé, mais jpense avoir parcouru tt les postes précédent sans trouver ce que je cherchais :p

----------

## dioxmat

utilise screen+nimporte quel editeur (accessoirement, belle interface, en console, euh :)

----------

## TGL

Je viens de découvrir "Cream" : c'est en fait un mode pour GVim (mais non, attendez, partez pas...), qui change tout plein de choses pour être plus intuitif. C'est sympa, ça se prend en mains très bien, mais en même temps y'a toujours un vim derrière pour faire les choses compliquées quand besoin est. Perso, ça se pourrait bien que je l'adopte, enfin je verrai avec le temps. Petite limitation: c'est gvim, donc pas de tabs. Mais bon, les tabs, c'est connu que ça sert à rien...

La homepage (bien argumentée sur l'intérêt de la chose et sa place par rapport à vim) : http://cream.sourceforge.net/

L'ebuild : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40522

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Petite limitation: c'est gvim, donc pas de tabs. Mais bon, les tabs, c'est connu que ça sert à rien...

 

Comment !!! Qui me parle ???  :Mad: 

Nota : l'ebuild est dans portage : *Quote:*   

>  emerge -s cream
> 
> Searching...  
> 
> *  app-vim/cream [ Masked ]
> ...

 

----------

## TGL

Bon allez, il agonise ce thread, je le dé-stickise.

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bon allez, il agonise ce thread, je le dé-stickise.

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  moi je l'aimais bien ce thread   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Fa falloir le bookmarquer pour pas le perdre alors   :Wink: 

----------

